# Reliabilit of the 3090XP



## jmmctighe (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi all,

New to the forum and looking at replacing my 18 year old Murray 8/27 blower. Looking at the Storm 3090XP like in the link below:
http://www.troybilt.com/equipment/troybilt/storm--3090-xp-snow-thrower#

Can anyone who has owned one (or still does) offer any input as to the reliability? User ratings on Troy-Bilt and Lowes sites, etc. can be misleading.
Also, is this a chinese-built model?

Thanks in advance,
John


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I am not knocking your idea on those. but have you considered a TORO, HONDA or ARIENS instead. ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey Jim, Welcome to the forum. Lots o good information here.

Being you are upgrading from a 18 year old Murry, anything you get *new *will be a huge improvement.

Depending on what you have for snow removal needs, and where you are located at, there could be a better choice. Also depending on your funding situation, unless you need the big box store financing, I would avoid a snow blower from them. Lack of service after the sale will be a HUGE issue. If you have followed this forum, you will see proof of that. 

As Powershift indicated, there are better machines out there for about the same cost from a dealer that have proven history, with the service behind them in the event you need it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I have a smaller one and it works fine. I got it with a damaged friction disk and drive disc. The rubber came off the friction disc and they kept using it and destroyed the driving disc.
I replaced those items and found the drive axle bushings worn out so I replaced those too. It does surge a little even though I've cleaned the carb but I have almost 100yards of gravel driveway and it's always started and it does a good job of throwing snow. I added a light and hand warmers. For what you pay they aren't bad but there are better choices out there like Powershift mentioned. It's just a matter of how much you can or want to spend.
With a lighter duty machine like your Murray or the Troy you are considering, maintenance is critical to get a good life out of it.


----------



## jmmctighe (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks guys, I dont mind getting from the big box as I can do any service myself but we do have a few dealers in the area (Northeast Massachusetts). They mostly sell Honda, Ariens, Simplicity or Snapper. 
The money is about what I can spend and is about $400 less than what those dealers are selling at. I dont want to get less than what I have (8HP 27-inch). The Murray has been great but starting to show signs of its almost 20 years, plus I'm tired of the high handle height and leaning over to adjust the chute angle.
This is used for a 100-foot up-hill driveway with a 4-car parking area at the bottom.
-John


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I think you'll be happy with it. Just keep it clean and dry in the off season and lube the moving parts once in a while.


----------

